# Anyone in Lawrence or Scioto Ohio



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

We are in a serious hunt for our place. As far below $160,000 as doable for us.
I am finding things in Lawrence, Scioto, and even Ross County Ohio that look as if they are doable.
Do any HT members live in the areas? Any advice would be appreciated.
I know there have been issues with prescription drug abuse and meth. We are trying to avoid any fracking...the maps do not show these counties as potential fracking areas.

My hopes are getting up that there might be a place for us in Ohio after all.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm in Adams County Ohio, a stone's throw from Scioto county. What exactly are you looking for? Have you looked into Adams County? We love it here! What do you need to know about Scioto county?


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for getting back with me. I think I just need a feel for the areas. I am in Franklin County now so I hear so much about the meth issues, the drugs, etc. 
I would limited restrictions. Good soil for gardening, etc.
May I ask how many acres you have and your set up? I am a bit nervous...this is the biggest jump I have ever taken in my life 

Since we can get to those areas within hours, I will head out to look at any potential places this week.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

thequeensblessing said:


> I'm in Adams County Ohio, a stone's throw from Scioto county. What exactly are you looking for? Have you looked into Adams County? We love it here! What do you need to know about Scioto county?


I just looked at your profile and started reading your blog site. I think your writing is going to be a blessing to me at this point. 

I am 59 with a nine year old son at home; we homeschool. I have an adult son and his wife in tow ( we are pulling our money and resources ). He likes hunting ( I am a vegetarian ). He would love wooded area while we need open space for two homes, garden, barn, chicken coop, etc.

Dreaming I know, but one step at a time. He is even open to staying in Columbus to work seasonally so we can get settled as quickly as possible.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We have just shy of 30 acres in a "development" (South Winchester Farms) where you can have any farm animals you want with the exception of pigs. (We raise pigs anyhow and nobody complains) but that is a development restriction and not a county code restriction. There are no building codes in Adams county other than septic permits. We did have to pay $10.00 to the township for a "building permit" but nobody came to inspect our home or cared a whit about anything but the general size and how it was to sit on the land. We are pretty much free to do what we like. We raise meat sheep (we have nearly 60 right now), a milk cow, a beef calf, chickens, turkeys, ducks, rabbits, and soon we'll have geese and guineas on our nearly 30 acres, plus we raise all of our own hay. We have a wet area (spring and run off) where we're putting a pond in. All this is on a single lane tar and chip road that is about 5 miles out of "town". "Town" is a community of homes clustered around a main street, some churches, a subway restaurant, a gas station and large convenience store, a doctor's clinic, a tractor dealership and a post office. If you travel 20 minutes in any direction though, you come to a town with grocery stores, big box stores, etc. We're about 15 minutes from a hospital. 
We're in a rolling hills area with lots of natural waterways, and the soil has virtually no rocks. Yay!!!
Yes, meth labs are a problem, even out here, but its no where near the problem it is in the cities along some of the river towns, like Manchester. Heroin is likewise a problem, but the police really keep on it. Other than drug related crime (and dui's) there is very little crime here. We feel safe and we live our lives as we see fit. We're close to the medical facilities if the need arises, and we're only an hour drive from Cincinnati and all the things the city has to offer. Hubby drives into the city to work every day, but we don't have to live in it, or near it. Our 30 acres is actually more than enough and we're considering selling off 6 acres of it. You can do a lot with a little land if you work smarter instead of harder.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

If you are on Facebook, check out my farm's facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Queens-Blessing-Farm/386992023828?ref=hl


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you...I plan to spend Monday on sites such as landwatch, and landsofohio. Then, hopefully will visit a few places Thursday. I am getting hopeful. We were hoping to always be a tank of gas ( or less ) from my oldest son who wants to remain in Columbus for awhile longer. 


Terri


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you checked out sibcycline.com? They have an advanced search feature where you can look at farms and land in southern ohio. You pick the counties you're interested in looking at.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Terri, 

Good luck on your search. 

Personally I'd be more concerned about coal mining than O&G/fracking. A lot of the underground mines are close to water tables. The horizontals from the O&G come under our farm ~12,000 feet down.

Check all of the mineral rights and easements for any property you look at. If it is leased check out the terms of the lease. 

Our place is in Carroll County.

Mike


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Another thing which I found out is that you have to make sure you own TIMBER rights! I knew to ask about mineral/oil/gas rights, but didn't realize that someone can sell off the timber rights. Sheesh....gotta check on everything! LOL

(We've got property in Hancock, Summit, and Gallia counties. 3 corners of the state. Haven't figured out where we want to "land" yet. Sort of ruled out Gallia just because of the crime. When we built our cabin, it was broken into 4 times the first year. Of course, that's what happens when you don't live in the area and the neighbors know it. Drugs are big-time around there. Sigh)


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I read several times a day, but due to my paranoid personality :runforhills:
I do not post often. 

I am concerned about the rural drug use...I am a 59 year old single mother with one child, age nine, at home. I have an adult son and his wife who will be joining us on the land. However, his plan is to work in town six months of the year for awhile. Again, that is his "plan".

I had not thought of the mining issues with water, nor timber rights. I am so thankful for everyone's input. This is the biggest decision of our lives...I simply cannot put all of our money into a place that will create more stress than we are leaving.

Every day I am looking at landwatch, lands of ohio/kentucky/missouri or united country. Of course I am here, just praying someone is selling our future home. I get overwhelmed. But my lease here is up in ten months, I am trusting we will be settled by then.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

You have to find what feels right to you. Try not to under or over analyze the decision or you'll make yourself crazy either before or after purchase. I think the things you need to do are several-fold. Here are things to consider, in no particular order. (Priority would be different for everyone.)
A. Make a list of properties in your price range in areas you like. 
B. Go see them in person. Don't hurry. Talk to the neighbors and ask lots of questions about the property itself, about the area (crime, weather issues, etc.)
C. Look up historical statistics about the area you're looking into. We did this about areas here in Southern Ohio before we purchased, such as how often they've experienced historical floods (Ohio River, etc.), chemical spills, noise issues (GE aircraft testing facility about 20 miles away), hazardous dump areas, tornadoes, ice storms with extended power outages, etc. We educated ourselves as much as possible.
D. School and hospital ratings for the local area.
E. Taxes, property and local, and any recent tax increases and why.
F. Zoning issues and/or complaints in the area. (Can I live my life the way I choose without too many encumbrances. )
G. Work opportunities and feasibility of traveling any distance to work. (Hubby travels an hour to work in the city-more money)
H. Like minded neighbors?
I. Crime statistics (go and talk to the police/sheriff about local crime. 

This is being educated and armed with all the info you need in regards to making a decision without going crazy. No place is going to be "perfect". Everyplace has some sort of weather/natural disaster potential. Every place has some sort of crime. Every place has some sort of problems. The goal is to find the place that has the type of "problems" that you can deal with. For us, we don't mind extended power outages due to storms, but we want lower taxes, lower crime and good schools and hospitals. Hubby was willing to drive a fair distance to work if we could secure those things. As for things like water, well, we live about 1/2 hour north of the Ohio river, and we've never had a problem with drinking water. (admittedly our water doesn't come from the Ohio river, but from a tributary of it) We invested in a whole house water softener/filtration system from General Ionics and we can't imagine ever being without one. We found ways to mitigate some concerns, we avoided others, and deal with the ones we're willing to deal with. Those ones we are each willing do deal with will be different for every one of us.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

thequeensblessing,

thank you. I shall print out the list and get started. This is going to help keep me focused.

Terri


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Did you see the 80 acres (or something like that) near Columbus for about $95K on United Country? I don't know if you want to start from scratch or not, though.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

How big a place are you looking for?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.sibcycline.com/Listing/CIN/1394119/8031-Peach-Orchard-Rd-Highland-Co-OH-45133

I think this place is dreamy.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

We are looking for 40 or more acres. Rolling/flat open with significant wooded area. I have been working on a "perfect homestead list". We want a much on the land as possible ( well, septic, barn, house, pond/creek, etc. ) If I were in my 30's I wouldn't hesitate to start from scratch. Kentucky is still an option if Ohio does not work out. 

I am remaining open minded...and trusting.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

thequeensblessing said:


> http://www.sibcycline.com/Listing/CIN/1394119/8031-Peach-Orchard-Rd-Highland-Co-OH-45133
> 
> I think this place is dreamy.


omg!!! I love this place...


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

In the picture of the barn, you can even see the rabbit hutches already. A homestead, just waiting for a homesteader to give it life again.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I am in Jackson county..we are connected to Ross,Lawrence and Scioto.I can tell you that here in Jackson as well as Ross and Scioto,drugs are a HUGE issue.I'm sure they are a problem elsewhere,but since you asked in those places specifically,I thought I'd chime in.As someone previously stated,meth and heroine are big ones...I personally do not like it here!I grew up in this area and over the last 10-15 years,things have gone downhill big time!Lots of thefts,break-ins,etc...so definitely check out crime statistics in areas you are considering..we've even had murders recently!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you want to farm or rise animals you should get out of Franklin. Too many restrictions, to many complainers, BZA too unrealistic to work with. I know of a couple who was denied the right to build a barn despite state laws allowing the building. God forbid you try to build a pond!


----------



## EAParent (May 31, 2014)

OHmama said:


> I am in Jackson county..we are connected to Ross,Lawrence and Scioto.I can tell you that here in Jackson as well as Ross and Scioto,drugs are a HUGE issue.I'm sure they are a problem elsewhere,but since you asked in those places specifically,I thought I'd chime in.As someone previously stated,meth and heroine are big ones...I personally do not like it here!I grew up in this area and over the last 10-15 years,things have gone downhill big time!Lots of thefts,break-ins,etc...so definitely check out crime statistics in areas you are considering..we've even had murders recently!


I second that. I'm in Boyd County across the river. I've been in this area for over 30 years, and I can state without hesitation that the drug problem here is completely out of hand. The police do try, they really do, but it seems like more than half of the population around here is addicted to something. I've even seen people shooting up in the parking lot at Walmart. No joke.

Over the past 5 years or so, I've had my two outbuildings broken in to 4 times. They'll even take old toys that have been stored.

Maybe a little further north in Ohio is better. I don't know about that, but I wouldn't raise any kids around here. Mine's already grown and off on her own, but the drug problem was bad even when she was little.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

The more I look, the more I think of what makes me happy, it looks as if Central to Western Kentucky is where I want to be. I try to branch out but keep being pulled back to Ky.

I have made my "dream list" and it always heads back to the Ky. area. Now, I fantasized about someone on this list posting their Ky homestead for sale within my budget.


----------



## Nong-jang John (Aug 9, 2007)

Kentucky has some beautiful land and, if your heart is set there, that may be the best place to explore.

I am a native of Scioto County (born at home in a hollow on the fringe of Shawnee Forest), but I now live in Guernsey County in eastern Ohio, a couple of counties away from Mike. Right now, we are in a boom period because of the resurgence of the oil & gas industry which is drilling in the Marcellus and Utica shale formations. So land prices have skyrocketed. But the region a little to the west of us might be a fruitful place to explore (Knox, Muskingum or Perry counties). I doubt that you can totally escape the drug/crime problem, but I believe those counties are comparatively safe and there is a good chance you could find some property in your price range.

Good luck to you!

-John


----------

